# I'm stumped



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Ok, normally I can google and search images and figure breeds out. But now I'm stumped. I got these 4 little guys in my chick shipment. They were extras, so I'm assuming they are not a fancy breed. Any ideas ? I was thinking Cornish cross ?? Also if anyone wants to take a stab at what breed my turkeys are I've love more opinons. So far I'm told Bronze Breasted and/or narragansett. 

1st pic -- Mystery Whites 
2nd & 3rd Pic: Turkeys


----------



## VIVI (Mar 23, 2013)

Hmm what hatchery. The pouts look like Narragansett. The chicks look Cornish cross
VIVI


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

VIVI said:


> Hmm what hatchery. The pouts look like Narragansett. The chicks look Cornish cross
> VIVI


Cackle Hatchery


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

So I know nothing about chickens, but the first ones look just like my columbian rocks.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

My GUESS is White Leghorns.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Could be buff orp or white leghorn. Call Cackle. They should have a record of what they sent you. No?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Could be buff orp or white leghorn. Call Cackle. They should have a record of what they sent you. No?


Nope I ordered a random package, they dont keep track of what they send.


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

They do look like the White Leghorns I got about three weeks ago.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

They wouldn't know even if you described it? I have to think they could at least narrow it down for you.

They had white leghorns at TSC and they looked just like that.

Hi camel. Haven't seen you in forever!


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi Energy! Just been going crazy with raising my chicks, building the coop and preparing my gardens...way too much going on at one time...lol


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Pics! We want pics! (As usual.)


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Pics! We want pics! (As usual.)


I posted a couple yesterday here on the site. Just not sure where


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I am in aggreement that they are white leghorns. lol I guess I didnt scroll down far enough to see the white leghorns. Sure enough the chicks are identical. Those roosters in the pics look awful skinny I hope they give enough meat for at least 1 dinner.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Thanks everyone, I am in aggreement that they are white leghorns. lol I guess I didnt scroll down far enough to see the white leghorns. Sure enough the chicks are identical. Those roosters in the pics look awful skinny I hope they give enough meat for at least 1 dinner.


I personally think they look like my two Cornish crosses did when they were little


----------

